# are roses poisonous to dogs?



## smejus57 (Jun 21, 2007)

are normal roses from the floral shop poisonous to dogs? i googled a ton of websites, and read them all and the only one I saw was Christmas Rose, but it said that was a garden plant. 

Is it safe for roses to be in the house with the puppy?

thanks,
justin


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

I've never heard that they were. In fact people eat roses...of course we differ from dogs, but I really don't think they are. However, the thing I would be concerned about is fertalizer and the thorns.


----------



## Rain Man of Rayman (Jun 19, 2007)

As a precaution, put the roses at a bigger height,depending on your dog's size.


----------



## dogs_rox (Jun 18, 2007)

never heard of any such thing about dogs being allergic to roses or them being poisonous. just make sure the roses don't have any thorns (most probably they'd be removed). also,if u don't want your roses eaten (since puppies eat about everything in their reach) it is advisable to keep the roses slightly high, maybe in a window sill.


----------

